# Where to find wood shingles



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
Where would one look for g-scale wood shingles? I am not able to cut my own. I tried Hobby Lobby for doll house shingles, but to large and to costly.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

https://www.miniatures.com/124-Scal...381.aspx?s=AverageReview DESC&c=381&ps=12&p=1

I saw a couple of styles.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Try Ozark Miniatures?

Jerry


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

The dollhouse shingles can easily be split into smaller ones. Depending on how much work you are willing to do you can get 2 or 4 out of each one. Only need a hobby knife, maybe even a boxcutter would do.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Neals647 (Aug 11, 2017)

*Hand Split*

Hand splitting shingles is not difficult. All you need is a chop saw, a chisel and a mallet...plus a piece of wood. I like redwood, but I suppose cedar would work as well. Fine grain heart wood without knots is best.

First, figure out what length your shingles will be. I like 1", which might be a bit oversize for 1:24, but it saves time and is easier to apply them. Crosscut a 1" length from your piece of redwood. Place the redwood on your workbench, end grain up. Now start splitting with the chisel, working across the grain. Split each shingle about 1/16" thick. With practice this goes very fast. If any shingle is too wide, you can easily break it in two. Changing the cutting angle slightly will give you either flat shingles or bumpy ones.

Now get out your TB III and start glueing. Finish with a good wood preservative.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Another idea... Cliffy printed a bunch, maybe you can borrow his files.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Ted, I used the dollhouse shingles from Hobby Lobby for a chicken coop I made for my layout. I split some, but for the overlap, the extra length is a plus. When I finished, it came out fine. I'll see if I can find a pic


----------

